# TODAY ON RO



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 23, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align][align=left]I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving .

To start off, I want to wish a big *'hoppy birthday'* to *FreddysMom*!

All of you holiday shoppers shopping on *Black Friday* today, I wish you luck! Drive safely, and be *safe* in the crowds. I hope you find some good deals too, hehe.

And all of you that have to work, I hope your job is stress free!

I want to wish some good luck to *Undergunfire's (Amy) *rescue hairless rats, they are going to their new home this weekend! I also want to say good job *Amy, *for doing so much for them. Your awesome girl :hug:!

Also, send some big 'ol good luck vibes to *XxMontanaxX (Montana)* as she is trying to convince her parents to get her a very handsome tri-colored mini-rex! Good luck hun!

[/align][align=center] By the sounds of this thread, it seems to be fate!!

I thought this would make you guys laugh!

*This picture and caption credit goes to Sharon Stiteler, and disapprovingrabbits.com!








"For the last time: Nooooo!"


:biggrin2:





* [/align]
*

*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 23, 2007)

I wanna go shopping tommorow, but I don't think we are going. 

happy birthday FreddysMom!

Goodluck little ratties!! And goodjob Amy! :hug:

Goodluck me! ray:

Haha! That face is priceless!! :laughsmiley:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice job! 

I want to add that Chelle's BunBun is not out of the woods...ray:

Is that a minirex?:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2007)

Connor turns two today!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 23, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CONNOR inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2007)

We estimated this by how old he was when we got him and it would be sometime along this week. So wish my little black dare devil a happy birthday.

Well Teresa is eating, jumping and chasingDallaswhen heannoys her. Head is straight and eating fine on her own. 

We have attached apen to the front of the trios cage and they LOVEit! It is a huge space.With that like that I can let the run in that big space, Elvis in the room,Ringo in the hall and the livingroom is in half. Oneside for Wyatt and theother for Galen my foster. It issoooo good considering how much I work. 

Bonding is going slow but I am not giving up.My goal is to bond everyone that can be bonded.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 23, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CONNOR and FREDDYSMOM!! 

Danny joined the crowd this morning for Black Friday shopping, but for only ONE item...a 32" flatscreen HDTV.  So now, when we play games on our XBox, we'll actually be able to SEE what's happening! Hehe!! Oh, and _this time _trying to watch the Curse of the Golden Flower, we'll actually be able to READ the translations of what they're saying! LOL!!

So, yeah, it was much-needed, and something we've wanted to get for MONTHS now...and now that business is boomin' so nicely, we were able to get one! 

Hugs!


----------



## Haley (Nov 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Connor and Freddysmom!

Also, its TK Bunnies Birthday as well!

Hope everyone in the US is enjoying their long holiday weekend!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL! I love the picture! I get to meet Sharon this Sunday! YAY!

Amy, I'm so happy that you took those babies and they are going to good homes! 

Montana needs that mini-rex!!!! 

I've been shopping and I am exhausted!!!


----------

